# jetting a hatch



## willfishforfood (Aug 2, 2010)

I was running the Blue creek slot on the Cowlitz River in Washington St. and went through a fresh hatched spinner swarm. You just have to love tiller boats. Oh, remeber not to open your mouth when this happen and i did have glasses on but had to pull them down to see. Still picking them out of my teeth.
WFFF


----------

